# Quick! What cut can I substitute for T-bone steaks?



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm getting my shopping list together and one of my weekly recipes is for grilled steak (which I'm going to broil) - T Bone steaks, which if I'm correct, are pretty darn expensive.

Any tips for a certain cut of steak to substitute? I don't know much about steak at all and rarely make it.

Help, please???


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

What are you going to do with it? You can sub lots of different steaks but it kind of depends on what you're making with it.


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nurturebaby* 
I'm getting my shopping list together and one of my weekly recipes is for grilled steak (which I'm going to broil) - T Bone steaks, which if I'm correct, are pretty darn expensive.

Any tips for a certain cut of steak to substitute? I don't know much about steak at all and rarely make it.

Help, please???









Well, another option you have is to do a strip steak (usually known as a New York Strip) and Top Sirloin. They are usually "reasonably" priced.

If you are willing to marinade, you can also get mock tenders, chuck filet, or another inexpensive cut.

With the sirloin and strip steaks, you want to look for something that is well marbled, but not fatty. A strip steak is usually best for grilling and broiling. make sure it's around 1" thick, but not much more then that. If you have a butcher shop in your area, most meat cutters will be more then happy to help you out in choosing a steak. The really good ones will cut it to order.

Bon Appetit!


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

I hear flat iron steaks are a cheaper cut and I hear they're rather tasty!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We like flat iron steaks a lot. They are about $4.99/lb at my local store.


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2008)

Flat Irons are really good. I would recommend pounding them a bit or marinating. They can be a bit tough when broiled. But otherwise very tasty.

I'm a committed carnivore, if you haven't figured it out by now.


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody! I've decided to wait until next week to do my steak dinner so I've got time to think about which cut to get! I get our meat from a local farm, so I need to order ahead of time, without looking at it in person. I spoke to the woman who owns the farm and she recommended either Delmonico, which is like the best one they have (and the most expensive!), or to try NY strip, which she says is good, but you can only cook to medium rare (it's grass-fed meat, so less fat and marbling than the kind you'd get in the grocery store). We'll see


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nurturebaby* 
Thanks everybody! I've decided to wait until next week to do my steak dinner so I've got time to think about which cut to get! I get our meat from a local farm, so I need to order ahead of time, without looking at it in person. I spoke to the woman who owns the farm and she recommended either Delmonico, which is like the best one they have (and the most expensive!), or to try NY strip, which she says is good, but you can only cook to medium rare (it's grass-fed meat, so less fat and marbling than the kind you'd get in the grocery store). We'll see









Oh WOW! I want to live near you! My Grandpa used to barter mechanical services and parts (he owned a scrap yard) with a local farmer for beef, eggs, and fresh cream. My mom remembers my Aunties and Grandma churning butter and then working it on the butter board.

Grass-fed is one of the best meats you can get. And yes, you probably shouldn't cook past medium, but if you, or someone else, like well cooked meat, a little marinade will help with that.

Enjoy!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Delmonico is my favorite cut of all. It's a little hard to find around here (Georgia), but well worth it.


----------

